# dog training collar? help please!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i need a training collar! i found this one: http://www.ecrater.com/p/5559893/2-leve ... -dog-shock its the cheapest i've found. i dont really have any spending money but i really NEED something. :sigh:

is anyone getting rid of a shock collar? 
anyone know a cheaper one?
or anyone have any suggestions for me to train her?

please please please help!
thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What kind of problems are you dealing with on your dog?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

uh, everything. i have decided that kiowa will be my last dog. i just dont like thm anymore but i'm not just gonna get rid of her like a kindergartener with an old toy. she nips when she is excited and stuff. she runs out the door when people come in or out and she doesnt come if she's out. she will stay outside all day! and be totally black when she finally comes in (she has white fur!). and i'm afraid she will totally run away when the weather gets nice (its been getting like 20s at night still). i am usually very patient but i am at the end of my rope with her... on northwestpackgoats.com they have training collars, $90-something to buy and $25 a month to rent one. should i try that? if my sister moves in with me and dad then her dog will be here too and i think she will need training too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I think you need to do a lot of training with her. Do you take her out on regular walks...structured walks? It sounds like she's not getting enough exercise, structure, or discipline. Have you done any training with her at all?

A shock collar won't solve any of those problems listed and will probably just make things worse. Have you thought about taking dog training lessons at all with her? Or buy/rent a few training dvds vs. the collar. I really hope you reconsider using a shock collar with her because...as an owner of 5 well behaved dogs...I can tell you, this is not your answer.

Just my two cents.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Kylee is totally right...it would be awesome if you could get the help of a local trainer. They can look at your situation and give you some really good advice. If you are interested, there are really good articles on peteducation.com and if you really want to learn about animal behavior and have some time to burn up, listen to Calling All Pets on http://wpr.org/webcasting/audioarchives ... m?Code=cap (some other really good reads out there too if your interested) I have a long drive to work and listed to one show a day when I can. Once we learn what makes animals do what they do, its so much easier to deal with these situations. Im really interested in what kind of dog she is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree... a trainer will help more.... than a shock collar... call around and see how much they will charge... :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone else you have to take the time to actually train her before a shock collar will do any good, all the shock collar really does is get their attention, if your working off lead and they get distracted, or in my case to get their attention when they decide to chase the chickens, so I can regain control over the situation, but if she isn't trained to the basics already then it wont do any good. All my dogs come when called, sit, lay, stay, and leave it. As long as they haven't ran off  thats the only thing we're still working on and may still be working on 5 yrs from now if I don't get it figured out.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i take her on walks whenever i can. sometimes we go on two walks a day some days we can't go on a walk. she is 1/2 husky and half mutt (people guess she has lab and beagle). i have been training her and watched my aunts dog training video and lots of other resources. i live in a tiny town and i don't have the money to take her to a bigger city and have her trained. we have had lots of dogs but my mom and sisters never let me do anything with them because they always said i was just being mean. dont smack the dogs nose when it nips you, dont discipline the dog when its pulling you down the road on the leash, dont make the dog stay on the florr so it doesnt ruin all the furniture, etc. i was never allowed to do anything and now the dogs have to be on chains all day everyday and only one dog is allowed in the house. and it took that one over a year just to be house trained. 
i refuse to just get rid of her or keep her chained all the time. but i cant get her to listen to me and i am extremely frustrated. i was thinking a very low setting on a shock collar would help reinforce training. especially when she just runs away. i dont want to hurt her at all.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have to agree strongly with the others, I might add that if your dog is part husky, that huskies had a prediposition to run.....that is what they have been bred to do for generations. It doesn't sound like you have a fenced yard??? Also if not and you don't want to keep her tied, then consider a large outdoor kennel where she is safe. My rule and I too, own 4 well behaved dogs, is.....Exercise, discipline and affection. The biggest problems that people have with their dogs is due to lack of enough exercise. A walk on a leash that seems like a lot to us is just a warm up for a dog with husky lineage. I am glad that you want to stick it out with the dog and it can work out, it just takes a lot of effort on your part.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For the running away thing....you have to train her to "Come" to you....get a treat...and say "Come" ...one word training... Put her on a long rope...that she can just wonder....say"Come"...and if she does not....give the rope a pull and say "Come..... if the dog "comes" to you ...give a treat....the dog must come to you ...first time you call.... also... when the dog comes to you...then you can train to "Sit"....push her bottom down and command "Sit"...then give a treat ....only give a treat with good behavior... Don't train very long each time maybe 15 minutes ....as you don't want her to get board with training...always leave it... on a good note...

Excersise is very important for dogs...if they do not get it... they will become stir crazy and unruly....hard to control.... Get her tired....if you can get a tread mile...that is great excersise... if you can't take her for walks....

Nipping people is bad..... anytime the dog even begins to get anxious...stop it immediately... before it escalates.... with your foot or hand....lightly kick(tap).. not hard ..just to get her attention..on her side....or ...with the hand ...do a quick biting motion with your hand... on her side or neck...doesn't have to be hard....as if.. you were another dog...be dominant....say "No" or make a sound..."shoo.... use the same word or noise each time you discipline.... Doing this method doesn't hurt them...it is more of a surprise to them....and stops a certain bad behavior....anytime you see her start to get out of line....stop her...with this technique....if the dog wants to go ..greet people ....don't allow it... ...get in front of the dog and if the dog wants to go past you...don't let her....kinda block her...and say"No" or "Shoo"...when you say or make the sound...remember to say it with meaning....own that spot....make her stay there.......if you have to for more dominance....lay the dog on her side.....use the biting motion with your hand...at her neck area....and the sound you have chosen at the same time as the bite....... stand over her and be the pack leader...you are going to have to act like a dog in other words... it may take a little while....and light hand bites from you...."if she tries to get up"...don't let her...
...what you want to see is...her to be fully relaxed....legs...head...tail...eyes closed..heavy sigh.....if she does all this... she has surrendered to you and you are pack leader...."Top Dog"....don't say anything at this point....and just walk away.....

The same with Jumping on people..... take the space....if someone comes to the door....don't let her escalate to a hyper state of mind.. stop it before it happens.... make her stay in a corner... no people contact.... if she wants to go hide or go to a different area and away from people let her...if she tries to approach people in a negative behavior keep her away from them....if she is in a peaceful state of mind....and is acting like... she is suppose to around people...then... she may be around them...otherwise... take control of that space.......if her behavior is at a positive..... reward her... if she is good...never reward... with a negative behavior....


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I understand what your saying, I have two dogs who were given to me by a friend who didn't have the time or energy to do anything with them. One is a lab who she rescued and thank God was already trained the other one is a Min Pin who is now 4 and didn't know any commands when I got him at a year old, he was a monster, had been allowed to run wild in the house and free outside. It took me a year to get him even remotely house broke. Not because he's dumb but because he was set in his ways. Lots of treats and lots of outside time, penned or on lead. He is my baby now. I recommend reading up on the Husky breed though and even just talking to some rescues about how they train/rehabilitate the dogs that they get, because they can give you pointers on how to handle her, Huskies are in general a very independent, hard headed, breed of dog, and I speak from experience my folks had a Husky mix when I was growing up, and my Aunt and Uncle bred them for years.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Very true. I have 6 huskies and a malimute. I find sit and wait to be easy to teach at meal time. We feed two times a day and noones tied up so it gives me more control at feed time of they know sit and wait. Good luck with come.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the tips. i ordered two more dog training books from the library. my moms boyfriend has a male malamute who is fullgrown. he is very well behaved with people. he pulls when you walk him but thats mostly becuase i'm the only one who ever walks him and i dont live there so thats only like once a month. he is outside becuase he had terrible problems... had to replace the floor and re-do drywall, the whole thing.


----------

